# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  MOTU School Lecture Coming Up

## TheFridge

<p>Just a friendly reminder that the first live <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term16"><acronym title="MOTU: The &quot;Masters of the Universe&quot; maintainership team">MOTU</acronym></a> School series will be taking place the 10th of December at 1770 UTC on #ubuntu-motu-school on irc.freenode.net. Andrew Mitchell (ajmitch) will be chairing the session “Packaging without debhelper and/or CDBS”. Andrew is a Debian Developer and MOTU, and will be focusing on the raw guts of the Debian packaging toolchain. The intent is to give participants a deeper understanding of packaging techniques to further educate the pool of budding Ubuntu developers.</p>
<p>We’ve got the event up on the calendar, so <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/183">check it out</a> if you are interested in brushing up those debian/rules skills. For a better understanding of what MOTU School is about, make sure you read up Stephan Hermann’s <a href="http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/145-Ubuntus-MOTU-School.html">goals</a> for the project.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## metallikop

Have logs of this chat session been posted anywhere?

----------


## castrojo

Here you go:

http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/free...otu-school.log

----------


## ajmitch

A summary will be posted within the next couple of days, hopefully. We'll most likely put the material up on the wiki.

----------

